# Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

There are two varieties of _Cryptocoryne ciliata _in Sarawak: _Crypt ciliata _var. _latifolia_ and _Crypt. ciliata _var._ ciliata_.

_Crypt ciliata _var. _latifolia_ has cordate leaf, it does not form runner & has lateral shoots.

_Crypt. ciliata _var._ ciliata_ has lanceolate leaf, forms runners and the plant is much bigger than the first one.

Below is the pictures taken at the natural habitat of _Crypt ciliata _var. _latifolia_:

Pix 1:










Pix 2










Pix 3










Pix 4


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

There is another semi-aquatic plant looks very similiar to _Crypt. ciliata_. Both can be found growing in the same place; it is _Aglaonema griffithii_. It is another type of aroid found in brackish riverbank.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool pix. I love the foliage on the _C. ciliata_!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Very cool pix. I love the foliage on the _C. ciliata_!


Thanks for viewing...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd never seen pictures of, heck even known about, the cordate leaves - very cool.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I'd never seen pictures of, heck even known about, the cordate leaves - very cool.


This is a less common variety. The common one is var. _ciliata_.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice Mike, so latifolia var, grows as Lagenandra, it does?
We always show interesting pictures of plants in captivity, really is missed a point of view as your contribution, viewing plants in wild is always an enriching experience. Thanks a lot.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Xema said:


> Really nice Mike, so latifolia var, grows as Lagenandra, it does?
> We always show interesting pictures of plants in captivity, really is missed a point of view as your contribution, viewing plants in wild is always an enriching experience. Thanks a lot.


Welcome Xema. But next "mission" is to find the flower of this variety....


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike,



















I collected these somewhere near Kuching. It was growing in a polluted river. I even found death chicken there and the whole place stinked. The plant is fulling submerge during high tide and fully emersed during low tide. Was wondering it was ciliata because the leaf is slightly different from those I saw before. After seeing your pictures, I am wondering whether it is Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia.

Interesting point about this plant is it doesn't send long runner. The plantlet grow from the side of the mother plant and it is very easily broken off. In fact when I soak the plant, the plantlets utomatically. Wondering whether in nature this is another way of propagation, break away and carried downstream.

Yoong


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Yoong,

Yes, these short and brittle runners are typical for var. latifolia (which is the triploid form of ciliata). Like seeds, they are more likely to reach new places and may succeed in starting a new ciliata colony...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Mike, 
it's interesting to read that these two varieties are distinguishable not only in cultivation but also in the wild. Does C. c. var. latifolia prefer different habitats than var. ciliata?
I wonder if Aglaonema griffithii could be grown submerged in a tank.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello Mike,
> it's interesting to read that these two varieties are distinguishable not only in cultivation but also in the wild. Does C. c. var. latifolia prefer different habitats than var. ciliata?
> I wonder if Aglaonema griffithii could be grown submerged in a tank.


Same habitat but different river.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Mike,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like _latifolia_ to me. Yoong, may I know which river?


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike,
I was on leisure trip with my wife. Didn't think the finding was significant and hence did not note down the name of the river. I will give you the rough directional guide using pm. Please check.

Below is some photos taken using my hand phone. Just to share.









Plants fully submerged during high tide. Note the pollution in the river, there is a layer of oil covering it. I was suprised to find crypt here.









Same plants during low tide. Fully emersed.

Yoong


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Mike,
> I was on leisure trip with my wife. Did think the finding was significant and hence did not note down the name of the river. I will give you the rough direction guide using pm. Please check.
> 
> Below is some photos taken using my hand phone. Just to share.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your pictures & the info. It's a great news that u found it in that area cos I never expected _latifolia_ can be found there. Usually the common var._ ciliata _can be found almost anywhere in brackish rivers of Borneo.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Mike,
I am also suprised that I found crypt there. I was actually on the way to somewhere and took the first picture on the way there during high tide. The river was damn dirty and the water smell. I didn't try to collect it because I didn't believe I found crypt in this kind of condition. And there is no way that I am going into that water.

On the way back, I stopped by again and recheck. The plant was fully emersed. Since I don't have to go into waist high water, I went down and took some picture and collected a few plants. This is the dirtiest river I even step into and the village kids were wondering why this crazy fellow going into the river to collect and take picture of some "Weed".

You can see in the second picture that the river is filled with rubbish, used cloth, plastic bag and etc. I even saw a death chicken with hundreds of flies on it. Felt so disgusted that I have to quickily look for a tap to wash my legs immediately. Sometime I think I am crazy. Luckily I am not alone here. hahaha.

Yoong


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Mike,
> I am also suprised that I found crypt there. I was actually on the way to somewhere and took the first picture on the way there during high tide. The river was damn dirty and the water smell. I didn't try to collect it because I didn't believe I found crypt in this kind of condition. And there is no way that I am going into that water.
> 
> On the way back, I stopped by again and recheck. The plant was fully emersed. Since I don't have to go into waist high water, I went down and took some picture and collected a few plants. This is the dirtiest river I even step into and the village kids were wondering why this crazy fellow going into the river to collect and take picture of some "Weed".
> ...


Beware of crocodile when u want to go into the water cos long time ago got a kid was attacked & eaten by the croc. in that area!


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

junglemike said:


> Beware of crocodile when u want to go into the water cos long time ago got a kid was attacked & eaten by the croc. in that area!


Wow, now you are scaring me.......... I suppose I should be glad that I am still alive. 

Yoong


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Wow, now you are scaring me.......... I suppose I should be glad that I am still alive.
> 
> Yoong


Yup, _Crypt ciliata _is growing in the habitat of men-eating crocodile...hee...hee...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

A synonym of Aglaonema griffithii is Aglaodorum griffithii. If accepted, the genus Aglaodorum contains only this single species.


----------

